# Kanger Subtank Nano and other!



## DarkSide (12/6/15)

Hi to all

I would really like the Kanger Subtank Nano, with an additional replacement glass, with at least one box of the 0.5 ohm coils, just that no-one seems to have stock here in Cape Town.
Happy with my Arctic Sub-Ohm Tank but again, cannot get the *BTC* 0.5 ohm coils , have plenty of the *BTDC* 0.5 ohm, but would love to try the BTC variant, good reviews on these.
I want the Nano as the Arctic is heavy on the juice.
Many Thanks


----------



## Tiaan (16/6/15)

@DarkSide We have 1 left in stock.

http://beyondvapour.co.za/index.php?route=product/product&path=60&product_id=73


----------



## vaporize.co.za (17/6/15)

we have stock .. subtank Nano


----------

